# Puppy Swallowed Rawhide - I'm Worried!!



## petlove (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. We recently got a Golden Retriever puppy who is now 14 weeks old (20 lbs). Yesterday I gave her a flat rawhide chew (about 2-3" x 2-3") and she loved it. I completely know that you are only supposed to give rawhide when the dog is supervised. I was supervising her, but needed to get one of my kids a snack. I was even in the same room, but when I looked back over at the pup, I didn't see the rawhide!! I looked absolutely EVERYWHERE for the rawhide, but it's not to be found. I can only surmise that she ate it. This was yesterday at about 4:30 pm and it is now about 11:00 am. She has been eating, drinking, pooping, and acting completely normally. Should I be worried? There is no sign in her poop (sorry) of the rawhide. I've read horror stories online about death due to intestinal obstruction; the fact that swallowed rawhide can permanently prevent dog from reaching full weight, etc. etc. Does anyone know when I can stop worrying? Also, if I don't see any rawhide passing, what does that mean? Does the stomach acid completely dissolve it? BTW, this is rawhide called "American Rawhide", purchased at Petco. Never again!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd call your vet and see how long they recommend waiting since she is so young. Hopefully she will pass it without trouble. This is why so many just avoid rawhide. Keep checking her stool to see if any of it has passed. I'm glad that she's still eating, drinking, and having regular BM.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely call your vet just to be on the safe side to see what they recommend. That's exactly why we never give any of our dogs rawhide or anything similar to it. It's way too dangerous. Raw marrow bones are much safer. Hopefully she will pass it without having to be taken to the vet's office.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I learned the hard way too. Bailey choked on a rawhide and I was lucky enough to get it out of her throat. I will never in my life give another rawhide. I too, thought I would be fine with supervising her with them.

I hope your pup is alright. I would be calling the vets asap!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope she's ok! I agree with everyone else - call your vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If she ate it whole it can be a problem. Don't be surprised if she vomit's it up. It can stay in her stomach for a long time before passing from the stomach. 

I'd call your Vet, they may tell you to just watch for signs of a blockage and get her in ASAP if there is a problem. Call, you will feel better.


----------



## Tuckers-Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to give Tucker Rawhide, until I learned about Bully Sticks. They are 100% natural, and really good for them..teeth, eyes, skin etc. and especially because she is a puppy it will help out a lot with her development of teeth! Its sort of disgusting, but literally it is a dried up bull`s penis..but they are a lot safe then a raw hide bone, and it doesn`t `smell or stain your couch if you let her on the couch!
Good luck, 
I hope nothing bad happens!


----------



## petlove (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks SO much for replying. My Golden Retriever puppy, who ate a rawhide chip about 5 days ago, appears to have come through okay. I did end up taking her to the vet as she's had some loose stools/diarrhea, but the vet felt her abdomen & checked her out & felt that absolutely the rawhide had somehow passed. We have looked at EVERY ONE of her stools and could not detect any rawhide. The vet said it was probably chewed well enough (she had it for about 2 hours on & off), and with stomach acid, it made its way through her system without any obvious side effects. The diarrhea MAY be caused by the rawhide irritating her system, or it may be a parasite, or it may be because of the fact that I'm training her & therefore she's receiving LOTS of treats/new foods. I will NEVER give rawhide chips again, (even though there was a GOLDEN RETRIEVER pictured on the front of the package). Why these manufacturers do this AND get away with it is beyond me. It doesn't make sense to make small non-digestible products and give them to larger size dogs who tend to inhale their food/etc. Thanks again!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad she is okay...


----------



## petlove (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kimm. I knew puppyhood was going to be hard, but I didn't know it would be THIS hard  Our puppy came to us (from a reputable breeder no less) with Giardia and Roundworm (I know the latter is common). It's sort of been an uphill battle from there between nipping, chewing, whining while walking on-leash, and then ingesting rawhide....I'm hoping it will get easier  She is a very loveable pup, though. Very sweet and quick-to-learn. Thanks again! I have a feeling this forum will be a lifesaver!!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so glad she is alright!


----------

